# THE 2007 FINISHED MODELS ONLY !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LAY IT LOW MODELER OF THE YEAR 


So as soon as you finish up your next build dont forget to posted up in here ! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Just a stock build, finished in the first week of 2007:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINIDREAMS INC.#1










MINIDREAMS INC.#2










MINIDREAMS INC.#3










MINIDREAMS INC.#4










MINIDREAMS INC.#5


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I finished this one the first week of jan.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Nice TOPIC MINI. Heres mine:*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

My first build of 07'.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is what i have got so far for 07


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Good thread homie.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Good thread. Will it matter when the model was started?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jan 26 2007, 04:13 PM~7095618
> *Good thread. Will it matter when the model was started?
> *


I think as long as it was finished in 2007. 

I started mine last year and finished it last week after it had been dormant for almost 4 months.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2007, 03:23 PM~7095697
> *I think as long as it was finished in 2007.
> 
> I started mine last year and finished it last week after it had been dormant for almost 4 months.
> *


Good, so far i have only contributed one model to lil. I have 3 projects in the making that i didnt want to post untill i finished.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Great topic mini....A chance to see everyones work....... :thumbsup: 

I've only done 3 so far, here they are.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

only 1 so far


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

do my 1/10th tube framed trucks count as finished projects?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

This one was actually finished on dec 31st, but my clock on lil is off from the clock here, prolly the same for alot of you.. so actually when i posted i think it was jan 1.. if not than its cool... but heres one


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

didi---that truck looks good smoothed over like that--


 ill be making a tubed, airride styrene chassis for my s10 kit----i usually dispose of the blueprints when finished buttttttt maybe it could find its way to your house! all u have to do is lay the styrene over the blueprint and cut and bond


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 27 2007, 12:33 AM~7099799
> *didi---that truck looks good smoothed over like that--
> ill be making a tubed, airride styrene chassis for my s10 kit----i usually dispose of the blueprints when finished buttttttt maybe it could find its way to your house!  all u have to do is lay the styrene over the blueprint and cut and bond
> *


 :0 sounds good with me, i actually did everything on that whole truck but the inside, it was for my buddy, he hasnt built or done n e thing custom, so i showed him through it, i count it more as a build for me... but now it makes me wanna do my own, cuz i got some more crazy plans...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> *Nice TOPIC MINI. Heres mine:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

67 chevelle prostreet. my first wired engine, I knowthe order is not right but I didn't know what it was. green-blue-purple shift paint, hard to capture it though.


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

bad azz chevelle


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

67
















64


----------



## GriM (Jan 22, 2006)

41' Plymouth Pro Streeted, Kind of a rat rod old skool look. 

Its my first serious build of 2007, dont remeber the exact date I finished it.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Woops Sorry for wasting space!! :twak:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

just this for now


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- #1:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey homiez.....heres my FUGLY builds!


CHRYSLER 300 WAGON








CADDY LOWRIDER VERT








HOPPI







N HYDROS LOWRIDER BIKE


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i love that regal!! bad ass!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 31 2007, 12:52 PM~7137561
> *i love that regal!! bad ass!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hears my 70 IMPALA


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> That regal is clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

#2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

caddy looks good twinn ! nice work on the roof


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

That regal is sick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Twinn that caddi is sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

gotta get that green chevelle foiled and it'll be tight as fuck


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE TWINN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

caddy.





cheby pickup truck.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

where did you get those pillowtop seats on the cad?

:thumbsup: really both are looking real good lowandbeyond 

i love that oldschool truck :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

They come with the caddi donk kit!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i'll have to grab 1 of those 

here is my glasshouse just finished










































that makes 4 for o7 and its only the begining of feb :around:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

that caprice came out sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 3 2007, 01:00 AM~7159389
> *that caprice came out sweet :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Good job man


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 2 2007, 04:02 PM~7159407
> *x2 Good job man
> *


x3


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

this is a 1979 caddy - small block chevy 327









this is a semi-outlaw demolition derby 1980 caddy - small block chevy 305, 12 boltGM rearend


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

> this is a 1979 caddy - small block chevy 327
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

My builds for the year so far, just 2. :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 3 2007, 03:01 AM~7163559
> *My builds for the year so far, just 2.  :uh:
> *


Don't feel bad BiggC, that's still 2 more than me!  

Everybody is steppin' up their game this year, keep it up guys!


----------



## Chromecop (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi everyone. I finished this one about a week ago. It was started on oct 5th 2006.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it, something different!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE CARS ESPECIALLY BIGGC AND STILL DOWN


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres my first one


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here is my first for 07.










:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the first time i saw those i thought the same thing


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 4 2007, 09:25 AM~7170564
> *Heres my first one
> 
> 
> ...


that thing is bad ass, what scale is it


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 5 2007, 11:50 AM~7178508
> *that thing is bad ass, what scale is it
> *


 1:6 scale
its not a bad kit it has plastic and metal parts. the only thing is dont bother using the screws. you will mess up your screwdrivers before you can get those damn things in. i just used zap a gap and some kicker and it went together pretty well.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THAT ENGINE LOOKS TIGHT NITRUS!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 5 2007, 12:07 PM~7178600
> *THAT ENGINE LOOKS TIGHT NITRUS!
> *


thanks man!! next one i want to build is this one


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

where do you get those at,


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 5 2007, 12:15 PM~7178665
> *where do you get those at,
> *


try ebay search under 1:6 engine


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its a lil dusty


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

here is my 1980 cadillac w/chevy305, and a ford 9"....... its built for a demolition derby model contest



























































































































what'd yall think man


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i think i threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Feb 5 2007, 01:51 PM~7179475
> *here is my 1980 cadillac w/chevy305, and a ford 9"....... its built for a demolition derby model contest
> what'd yall think man
> *


you must really like demolition derby's huh?




> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 5 2007, 02:29 PM~7179738
> *i think i threw up in my mouth a little
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

no foil and i lost the back bumper but o well


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 5 2007, 02:35 PM~7179794
> *you must really like demolition derby's huh?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah why


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 5 2007, 01:29 PM~7179738
> *i think i threw up in my mouth a little
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Feb 5 2007, 02:47 PM~7179902
> *yeah why
> *


cause all the builds you posted are demolition cars


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

im tryin to get into lowriders but lowriders take the same kits as demo cars ........ and when i buy lets say a 76 caprice ........ ill start to put lowrider wheels on it and build the interior and stuff but then i just loose ambition and it sits for a week or two then i start to rebuild it, and 2 weeks later i have yet another demo caprice, ......... hopefully i can build a mini truck without getting demo thoughts


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

basically its quick and easy to slap together a turd and call it a demo car than to put some patience into something


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 5 2007, 02:58 PM~7179994
> *basically its quick and easy to slap together a turd and call it a demo car than to put some patience into something
> *


dude i have 5 weeks worth of building into that car....... dont tell me i slapped it together ........ i have minor things that need redone on it also before i put it in the contest ....... just because u think demo cars suck doesnt mean u have to dog me for it ........ id like to see you build a realistic demo model ....... either that or mind your own and stop doggin my SH!T

later,SBC


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

im sick and tired of all you lowrider guys thinking ur gods gift to earth ....... just because i dont have the patience or ambition to build a lowrider doesnt mean i cant build good models ........ and if u think im wrong then im callin u out ....... because i am one of the top ranked demo model builders on the sit im entering the contest on ....... so if u think u can do better prove it ........ otherwise like i said ..... SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND QUIT DOGGIN MY SH!T


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Feb 5 2007, 03:09 PM~7180091
> *im sick and tired of all you lowrider guys thinking ur gods gift to earth ....... just because i dont have the patience or ambition to build a lowrider doesnt mean i cant build good models ........ and if u think im wrong then im callin u out ....... because i am one of the top ranked demo model builders on the sit im entering the contest on ....... so if u think u can do better prove it ........ otherwise like i said ..... SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND QUIT DOGGIN MY SH!T
> *


oh boy here we go :uh:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

ur damn right here we go ........ any of u guys have the balls to challenge me?


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Feb 5 2007, 02:09 PM~7180091
> *im sick and tired of all you lowrider guys thinking ur gods gift to earth ....... just because i dont have the patience or ambition to build a lowrider doesnt mean i cant build good models ........ and if u think im wrong then im callin u out ....... because i am one of the top ranked demo model builders on the sit im entering the contest on ....... so if u think u can do better prove it ........ otherwise like i said ..... SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND QUIT DOGGIN MY SH!T
> *


do you havea link to the site so we can check it out


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

here ya go
http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HERES MY EL CAMINO


----------



## GriM (Jan 22, 2006)

Maybe I am talking out my ass, but I believe the name of this site is Lay It Low. How can you be sick of all these lowrider guys, its a lowrider model site. Look around. I dont know if anyone else thinks this way.

I know some of my builds arent the best either, but you cant come onto a lowrider site, flashing your durby cars and get butt hurt when people dont like them. 

Sorry guys I just had to put my two cents in.


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

damn bro chill out no ones hatin on you, and if you dont wanna get bored with building lowrider then do extra shit like open the doors and trunk and fabricate your own custom shit...and also what grim said. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

My First One of The Year.......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I love that '58!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 11 2007, 09:36 PM~7235661
> *I love that '58!!!
> *


Thanx man.......Appreciate it.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Got it finished huh? BAD ASS BRO


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

58 LOOKS NICE :thumbsup: 

HERES 3 I FINISHED THIS YEAR


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick Job Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice builds Pancho, especially the Caddy!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 11 2007, 11:36 PM~7235661
> *I love that '58!!!
> *



me too man, looks clean as hell and the color is right on!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work PANCHO, i like that project style one.

Nice 58 MKD, like that color.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS GUYS :biggrin: !


----------



## STR8T RIDER (Feb 9, 2007)

> > That regal is clean homie :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> DAMN THAT REGAL I SUPER CLEAN LOVE THE COLOR CHOICE TWO THUMBS UP :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanx......


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i really like that project 70 pancho
and you know i love that 58 mkd

here is my latest ride.......express ooh


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

One of my favs.........


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

fuckin clean :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY STILLDOWN DID YOU HAVE TO WEIGH IT DOWN A BIT ON THAT LEFT REAR CORNER?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nah the kit is heavy enough it just sits like that


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

COOL.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 12 2007, 08:35 PM~7243947
> *:thumbsup: i really like that project 70 pancho
> and you know i love that 58 mkd
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

that is amazing.. my favourite build of the year so far...


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Feb 5 2007, 01:12 PM~7180126
> *ur damn right here we go ........ any of u guys have the balls to challenge me?
> *


I'd challenge ya but my neck isn't red! uffin:


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 11 2007, 09:32 PM~7235626
> *My First One of The Year.......
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy, just plain sexy!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Feb 5 2007, 01:09 PM~7180091
> *im sick and tired of all you lowrider guys thinking ur gods gift to earth ....... just because i dont have the patience or ambition to build a lowrider doesnt mean i cant build good models ........ and if u think im wrong then im callin u out ....... because i am one of the top ranked demo model builders on the sit im entering the contest on ....... so if u think u can do better prove it ........ otherwise like i said ..... SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND QUIT DOGGIN MY SH!T
> *


Wow, someone has a chip on their shoulder. I respect the work you put into your demo cars, but you can't expect everyone to like them. There are going to be people that don't like your builds, get used to it. I have posted my Lowriders and my imports on other sites, and a few people gave me a hard time. People have different tastes, and some people can be disrespectful I know, but don't take it so seriously. If you are in fact the "top ranked demo modeler", then what is said on here shouldn't bother you.

Just keep doing what you like, and don't worry about what others think. Besides, most of the people that have given you a hard time about your models on here are just playing with ya.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

#3


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice '58 twinn, excellent work bro!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

nice twinn


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn thats clean twinn :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 13 2007, 08:18 PM~7253325
> *:thumbsup: damn thats clean twinn :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE JOB TWINN :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

This is sadly my 1st of '07. Also my first model with a name thanks to Biggs

Orange Sherbert


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THATS A FUCKING NICE CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 14 2007, 12:22 PM~7259635
> *THATS A FUCKING NICE CADDY :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that caddy is bad blue 
love the interior work and detail


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

project phlip-syde is done...


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

thats awesome man ........ what made you think to do that?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

He's wagon guy, duh! That's what made him think to do it! Nice work jon looks awesome! Nice paint too!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn that thing looks mean :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

wagon looks bad ass....... :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

My second one this year


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

that caprice came out sweet :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that car came out clean! it looks real! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 16 2007, 11:07 PM~7283043
> *My second one this year
> 
> *


I love it man thats fucking dope!!!!!!!!  :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: wouldnt mind havin a daily like that 
sweet build d :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is nice came out clean


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT CADDY LOOKS BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That thing is bad ass.


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

como pongo las fotos de mis modelos????????


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Feb 17 2007, 06:34 PM~7287191
> *como pongo las fotos de mis modelos????????
> *


Parlay vu eh la englash?


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 16 2007, 11:07 PM~7283043
> *My second one this year
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice caprice. did u open the trunk?


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

some clean ass models :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 16 2007, 10:50 AM~7277148
> *project phlip-syde is done...
> 
> 
> ...


did u make those. ramps. nice job on the car, the hood is tight


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

those ramps look like 1/18th scale


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Feb 17 2007, 09:35 PM~7287663
> *thats a nice caprice. did u open the trunk?
> *


yep


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

those ramps are from the 65 chevelle wagon kit, from amt...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i'm done with this build..... on to the next one*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

VERY NICE BEAN. LOOKS TIGHT!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i can see something like that in the street...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 02:37 PM~7291649
> *i can see something like that in the street...
> *


DEFINETELY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice clean build drastic bean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 18 2007, 06:19 PM~7291879
> *nice clean build drastic bean
> *


thanks ...just wait til i get my airbrush gun...... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

nice work bean. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 18 2007, 10:01 PM~7293528
> *nice work bean. :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 18 2007, 08:01 PM~7293528
> *nice work bean. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

REAL NICE MC!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nice monte bean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

thanks guys... with this model section,make me want to build more.....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..........*for the model section...*


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Another one done, 1969 Charger, color: Durango Copper Pearl
first time i use automotive paint on my airbrush, let me know
what you think..

















Ill get different pics as soon as the sun shines...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Charger!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

#1










#2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love that yoda blue


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks ...

i am still trying to decide weither or not ot foil around the 
windows or just marker them black...

i might do foil on the fender flares also.. i can not decide..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 21 2007, 01:57 PM~7317484
> *thanks ...
> 
> i am still trying to decide weither or not ot foil around the
> ...


Foil them my truck was too light to foil so I did them in black!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just finished the monte for the daily driver build!! this actually the second build for here in 2007!! the last pics will be my 64 all locked as well!! 















































then here are both the 70 and 64!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

NICE RIDES :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS TWINN!!


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

> just finished the monte for the daily driver build!! this actually the second build for here in 2007!! the last pics will be my 64 all locked as well!!
> 
> Is that Tangelo pearl?? Sweet build man!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Is that Tangelo pearl?? Sweet build man!
[/quote]


no, actually its boyds orange pearl, thinned way down and shot over a gold base!!


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

> Is that Tangelo pearl?? Sweet build man!


no, actually its boyds orange pearl, thinned way down and shot over a gold base!!
[/quote]

Cool man. Either way it looks tight as hell! Love the color :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 14 2007, 11:17 AM~7259590
> *This is sadly my 1st of '07. Also my first model with a name thanks to Biggs
> 
> Orange Sherbert
> ...



Nice work brudda!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 22 2007, 03:05 PM~7324511
> *just finished the monte for the daily driver build!! this actually the second build for here in 2007!! the last pics will be my 64 all locked as well!!
> 
> 
> ...


the monte is very sweet :thumbsup: but them rims look kinda big on it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

they are pegasaus, and are 13's, the same diameter as the 1109's!!! it must be how i have them tucked!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: those are some CLEAN ass builds modeltech :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I love them both great work tech!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

The paint on that Monte.. looks amazing...
Still looks wet...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

good work shannon


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

yo blue s-10 that is a bad caddy bro. keep up the good work


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 22 2007, 09:05 AM~7324511
> *just finished the monte for the daily driver build!! this actually the second build for here in 2007!! the last pics will be my 64 all locked as well!!
> 
> 
> ...


very beautiful..................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

A Re-done for 2007!!!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Got this one done today:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

great looking rides


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MY FIRST MODEL FOR 2007


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 25 2007, 02:03 PM~7347995
> *nice job
> *


THANKS


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

My daily is ready to roll, just gotta slap on a set of tags. While not being the prettiest at least I can finally roll out.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE CADDY. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Heres another for the Year!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

CLEAN 57 BIGGDEE :thumbsup: FORGOT ABOUT THIS TOPIC LOL .HERES MY 69 CUTLASS


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

both of those look good :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

yo where yall get the rims and under carages and axels. im new at this. i do bikes but i also want to do models. and any body got a 64 or 86 el camino. or a cutlass
thanx


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Pancho! :biggrin: Thats a nice Bronco's Cutlass you got. I like allot. Sits really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Finished



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

where can i get a model lowlow?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kreator_@Mar 9 2007, 06:45 AM~7443059
> *Finished
> 
> 
> ...


REAL CLEAN KREATOR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

a lot of nice work here
:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES MY FIRST FINSHED RIDE FOR 2007!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i have said many a times but, this 75 is badass!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

mine


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE RIDES EVERYONE. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres a couple more pics of the regal i built...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that regal looks clean 

would love to see some clearer pics


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i will try to get some here one these days....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 15 2007, 02:08 PM~7485079
> *i will try to get some here one these days....
> *


X2


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 15 2007, 02:02 PM~7485033
> *heres a couple more pics of the regal i built...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DOG LOOKIN SWEET. :thumbsup: THOSE RIMS MAKE THE PAINT POP EVEN MORE. LIKIN IT.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love that Regal!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#5 for the i think Or is it # 6 ! LOL! OH who cares ! i still need 30 more or so ! LOL! 

DELA BLUE EYES !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love the '68!!!!

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that looks bad ass

that deacal look s real good like that


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 dayum :0 

:thumbsup: jawdropper 4sure mini :thumbsup: nice work 

and i cant wait to see paint on that fleetwood in the back :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT 68 CAME OUT CLEAN DAVID. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

_ "STREET LIFE"...BUILT TO SHOW & BANG ON THE STREETS!_


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

that shits tight Marinate. nice build


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love that regal marinate 

i think everyone is up'n their game in 07


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

The '68 looks bad ass, mini..
great job, homie.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NOW TO ADD MY OLD SCHOOL IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Here is my first for this site, sorry pic is shakey.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice El Camino!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

VINMAN THAT ELCO LOOKS CLEAN :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Mar 17 2007, 11:44 PM~7499559
> *Here is my first for this site, sorry pic is shakey.
> 
> 
> ...


Show us more!!!


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

There are more pics in the thread titled Thanks!!!, check em out and thanks for the comments.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok I got off my ass and took some pics of the ones for 07 here they go 

:biggrin: 













































ls
IMG]http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m173/Elrafa_2006/IMG_0044.jpg[/IMG]




























escalade














































ok :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here are some more 

58













































96 imp














































Here you guys go


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man ! They all gave me a few ideas ! Keep building dog !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homie I got some more commin just gotta finish them up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 20 2007, 04:35 PM~7515815
> *Thanks homie I got some more commin just gotta finish them up
> *


i get your kits shipped out tomrrow ! so that 2 more for sure ! 
LOL!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just finished this one. transplanted the engine from a 60 starliner for a little extra detail. five spoke supremes on skinny whites with bellflowers in the back.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 02:37 PM~7515826
> *i  get  your  kits  shipped  out  tomrrow  !    so  that  2  more  for  sure !
> LOL!
> *


Oh yeah I gots something for those two


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i cant wait till my builds give ppl ideas....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

El Rafa, Sick rides......keep um comin.

Lookin good everyone.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 20 2007, 04:50 PM~7516628
> *El Rafa, Sick rides......keep um comin.
> 
> Lookin good everyone.
> *


Thanks homie I am tryin to keep up with you guys LOL :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

clean rides elrafa :thumbsup: 

and really diggin that oldschool merc? capriceon"s


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 20 2007, 09:59 PM~7519166
> *clean rides elrafa  :thumbsup:
> 
> and really diggin that oldschool merc? capriceon"s
> *


Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Had to add this to this year ! 











Dang how many is that now ! LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Heres another one.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Number 3 for the year


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

408 thast is clean too clean  

doc That Lincoln is clownin :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Doc!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 22 2007, 09:54 AM~7529283
> *408 thast is clean too clean
> 
> doc That Lincoln is clownin  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 22 2007, 02:14 PM~7530765
> *Looks great Doc!!!  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

3 months into this year and my #2 build :uh: :uh:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 22 2007, 09:54 AM~7529283
> *408 thast is clean too clean
> 
> doc That Lincoln is clownin  :thumbsup:
> *


X3 

LOOKIN GOOD LOWANDBEYOUND LIKE THE WINDOWS IN THE DOORS :thumbsup: 


HERES MY CADDI :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN THAT BAD. did u do that to the back doors????


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 23 2007, 03:14 PM~7538442
> *DAMN THAT BAD. did u do that to the back doors????
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Well i lost count already but heres another 1 i just finished ! Hell You guys know i got 3 topics to put this ! LOL ! So It it is !


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Finished this one:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#10 for 2007 ! I had a few people say i should double what i built last year ! Well 3 months in to 2007 i got 1/2 as many done already ! LOL! 10 more and i be even !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 02:30 PM~7578361
> *#10    for  2007 !    I  had  a  few  people  say  i  should  double  what  i  built  last  year    !  Well  3  months  in  to  2007    i  got  1/2  as  many  done  already  !  LOL!  10  more  and  i  be  even !
> 
> 
> ...


i guess marinate gave u your rocks back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD ZACH!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks homie i think it looks better in person but your gonna have to tell me that once i send it to you :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 03:07 PM~7578622
> *thanks homie i think it looks better in person but your gonna have to tell me that once i send it to you :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

man, there has bin some killer rides built in this forum so far this year.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 29 2007, 02:14 PM~7578664
> *man, there has bin some killer rides built in this forum so far this year.
> *



hell yeah EVERYONE on layitlow been puttin it down much respect to all the homies on here :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2007, 02:39 PM~7578427
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

This is my first completed model this year.

I know it's not a lowrider but it's still pretty damn low lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, thats bad ass bro!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! I like it !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's badass, gotta love those Rat Rods!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 29 2007, 10:39 PM~7582061
> *That's badass, gotta love those Rat Rods!
> *


X2


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks guys, I built it for a contest on a yahoo group, there is a lot of scratchbuilt stuff on this one and it's my first attempt at weathering. and that skull shifter is probably my favorite part, I hand carved it from a piece of sprue


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks reall cool sleepy


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

That rod is sick, good job man!


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

heres the first model i did for 2007.


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

looks pretty good madmonte, did you only open the one door?


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

yup... i kinda hate openin botrh doors lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

This is the only 1 this year so far for me. :biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#11 on the year LOL!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

#3 of the year, damn I need to get busy!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mine


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

all these models look real good im still workin on my grand national....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 4 2007, 03:45 AM~7615318
> *#3 of the year, damn I need to get busy!
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love that Toyota!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice builds Shamrock, love that Nomad!


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

thank you pokey6733 
:biggrin:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn yall post some nice finished rides..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres what i have finished in 2007... so far!















































there WILL be more coming!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice wagonguy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I just finish the 12th car for this year ! That completes the frist  DIRTY DOZEN !










Hope you all enjoy ! :biggrin: 


Now i only need 38 more to meet my goal !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol your gonna have a good pic at the end of the year with a whole bunch of clean ass rides  :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 11:16 AM~7624091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love how that turned out, sorta looks like its a hurst or soemthin


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, its done. it was one big pain in the ass doing the hydraulics.
































group shots

































phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES 3 MORE I BUILT THIS YEAR :biggrin: 

#6


















#7


















#8


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that wagons nice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i just cant quit lookin at that wagon


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn some badass builds in here :thumbsup:

well here is my 64 #7 for 07


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#13 FOR 2007 !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

reminds me of my scionlade.nice.


----------



## MaZeRaT (Feb 21, 2007)

guess i should post mine here too!LoL i think im becomming a post whore


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

mini, looks damn good!! and mazerat, nice job on that one!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

guess ill join the crowd with this one:
















nuttin special, but i DID finally finish one up w/o getting totally pissed or bored at it!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NUMBER 3 FOR THE YEAR!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is my 62 drop-top!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I forgot about this topic.......#5 I think it is :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 28 2007, 07:46 PM~7793722
> *I forgot about this topic.......#5 I think it is  :biggrin:
> 
> *


It looks like someone got a hold of Mini's gel pens lol,j/k homie looks awesome... is that the metalspecks orange?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn it man, I'm getting left in the dust here!

Nice builds everyone! Hopefully I'll have the time to get one finished one day.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Apr 28 2007, 09:56 PM~7793767
> *It looks like someone got a hold of Mini's gel pens lol,j/k homie looks awesome... is that the metalspecks orange?
> *


LOL Mini got ahold of his gel pens, he painted it for me.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GREAT TOPIC!! really cool to see all these excellent rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice Glasshouse homie nice work you guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#14 for 2007 ! 


This is the frist car i can say a turely built frome the ground up ! LOL !


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

all those cars look tight,
hopefully ill get the '64 
im working on done, so i can
post some pics tonight..


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-EVEN THO MY SHIT AINT ALL THAT I WILL STILL GIVE AS MUCH EXPOSURE AS I CAN THIS IS NUMERO UNO FOR ME. CHALE I SUCK :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

man thats clean. dont put yourself sown like that


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Finished cutty


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 1 2007, 05:09 AM~7809508
> *Finished cutty
> 
> 
> ...


RYAN, THAT LOOKS KLEAN. GREAT WORK.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 1 2007, 06:09 AM~7809508
> *Finished cutty
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Cutty bro! Looks clean as hell! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE WORK ON ALL THE RIDES FELLAS


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

1ofakind, that cutty is just too damn nice!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 how did i miss this one :0 
:thumbsup: more pics please thats BADASS :thumbsup: 






> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 4 2007, 05:45 AM~7615318
> *#3 of the year, damn I need to get busy!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

oh i forgot to post pics of my latest 
#8 for 07


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

here's my completed pics for the open top build


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ha Ha I like the back yard behind the garage dio pimp!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Got this done yesterday.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 4 2007, 10:33 AM~7833568
> *Got this done yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN ! Nice detail and the for your frist paint with patterns it came out real nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

caprice on dz, that caddy came out nice. love the trunk setup and the backdrop


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

LAST BUT NOT LEAST......MY CANDY TANGERINE ORANGE SEDAN!!...........MIRACLES CAR CLUB


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Dust


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 3 2007, 05:20 PM~7829463
> *here's my completed pics for the open top build
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn that's clean my friend.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is a couple of pics of #3 for the year.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice display, bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Really nice RAY !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE!! I love the key in the dash with the key chain. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

#3 for me. 4 & 5 should be done in the next couple of days and then I can work on my all out build.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE CUTTY AND 62 IMPALA AND THAT GREEN CADDY :thumbsup: LIKE THOSE THE MOST


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

some better pics of the regal..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOVE THE NEW PICS ! Your stuff is cleanly built ! Your old pics didn't give your builds the credit they should be noticed at !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 3 2007, 07:11 PM~7829409
> *:0 how did i miss this one  :0
> :thumbsup: more pics please thats BADASS :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry I missed this one, you can find the other pics here at the bottom of the page.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=322776&st=100


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Finished


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

clean!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Finished


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thats a sweet build!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Those look damn good Ryan!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2007, 08:33 PM~7966078
> *Those look damn good Ryan!!
> *


thanks


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love'm both 1ofakind :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

hey guys, i dont have pics yet, but so far this year i have built 

1. 1980 cadillac semi-outlaw demolition derby car
2. 1980 cadievord(cadilac mixed with ford and chevy), demolition derby car
3. 1994 impala demolition derby car,
4. 1964 galaxie/fairlane demolition derby car
5. 1976 caprice 4dr. demolition derby car
6. 1969 chrysler demolition derby car
7. *IN PROGRESS* yet another 94 impala(its gettin entered in a demolition derby model contest on scale auto
8.*IN PROGRESS* 1953 bel-air lowrider
9. *IN PROGRESS* 1967 dodge coronet wagon(made out of a 67 coronet and a 66 chevy wagon, took the tail gate and a hunk of the roof out of the 66' chevelle wagon to use the coronet body to make a TRUE chrysler wagon.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

oh i forgot a few i just started recently

1. 1972 chevy truck demolition derby
2. 1980's buick lesabre demoliton derby car(when i find a frame for it)
3. 1974 ford pinto demolition derby car


ALSO, I FINALLY STARTED WORKIN ON MY 1:1 DEMOLITION DEBRY CAR 4 DAYS AGO, ITS COMIN ALONG GREAT.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2007, 08:36 PM~7965740
> *LOVE  THE  NEW    PICS !    Your  stuff    is    cleanly  built  !    Your  old  pics  didn't  give  your  builds  the  credit  they    should  be  noticed  at !
> *


thanks bro, that means alot..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE...LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres two i have finished recently....




















and here is one My Brother finished last week uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice caddy Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i forgot to post this one


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> :0 damn thats a super clean 64
> the skirts, con kit & sunroof really set it apart :thumbsup:
> 
> great build man


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 25 2007, 01:27 PM~7977998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If it wuz Convertable It would look like Snopp's Laker Car


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THATS WHAT ITS BASED ON


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

might as well thow this on in there too... lets see, this is my... 11th build this year :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice one wagonguy!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

finally finished this one after a five year pause....








big thanx to scalelows for the impala center piece on the steering wheel...


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

yo BONAFIDE_G, whats up with your tailights?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 26 2007, 06:46 PM~7984619
> *yo BONAFIDE_G, whats up with your tailights?
> *


doesn't appear to have any lenses on em


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 26 2007, 05:57 PM~7984675
> *doesn't appear to have any lenses on em
> *



that's right i lost them over the years... i also lost alot of engine parts... i started the car 5 years ago and stopped building and recently got back into it so i decided to start where i left of... :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

im sure some one has some laying around for ya (tail lights), or u can just fab. some. 
Build looks tight tho!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wagon, it looks like there is no frame and no rear door on that one.....other than that it looks good.

Lookin good Bonafied and 88


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@May 26 2007, 07:04 PM~7984711
> *that's right i lost them over the years... i also lost alot of engine parts... i started the car 5 years ago and stopped building and recently got back into it so i decided to start where i left of... :biggrin:
> *


I've got a parts car if you need some lights


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 26 2007, 05:08 PM~7984738
> *Wagon, it looks like there is no frame and no rear door on that one.....other than that it looks good.
> 
> Lookin good Bonafied and 88
> *



i know there is no rear door, i bought it in a lot on ebay, and the door wasnt there (and it looked shitty too LOL lots of bodywork needed to be done)... 

there is a frame, with a 25 ford "t " rear axle, and a 55 nomad front suspension.

and a hemi from a 41 willys kit LOL


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@May 26 2007, 05:04 PM~7984711
> *that's right i lost them over the years... i also lost alot of engine parts... i started the car 5 years ago and stopped building and recently got back into it so i decided to start where i left of... :biggrin:
> *


That '61 looks REAL good!

I've also got a parts car too if ya need anything,










I built this one a long time ago, so that's why it looks so crappy. It suffered a fall off the shelf a few minutes after this pic was taken, so it's a parts car now. Let me know if Ryan doesn't have any of the parts you need, though I'm sure he'll be ablr to help ya out.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah im sure most of you have seen it already but thought i would put it in here 2

#9 for 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

they alllook good


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yall are putting in some serious work and making me want to catch up. Very nice builds all.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 25 2007, 07:32 AM~7976378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great!! Well build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice builds


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my caddy melted  i was mad
before
























after


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-GOD DAMN HOMIE HOW DID YOU MANAGE THAT. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, that sucks. What happened?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey, look on the bright side, it was hopping, and it flipped, LOL :biggrin:

its all good, theres plenty of plastic out there... just buy a new body


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 27 2007, 12:10 PM~7987988
> *ORALE VATO-GOD DAMN HOMIE HOW DID YOU MANAGE THAT. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i was cruising in my lac last weekend and i had it in the window and i for got to take it out and yesterday when i got it it was like that


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

now im just gone take the wheels off and get a new car and just leave this one on my dresser


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 27 2007, 12:07 PM~7987972
> *my caddy melted  i was mad
> 
> after
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 26 2007, 11:53 PM~7986286
> *yeah im sure most of you have seen it already but thought i would put it in here 2
> 
> #9 for 2007 :biggrin:
> ...


nice :biggrin: where do you get those trailors from?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@May 27 2007, 12:42 PM~7988100
> *nice :biggrin:  where do you get those trailors from?
> *


motormax makes them


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 27 2007, 01:52 PM~7988120
> *motormax makes them
> *


who?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@May 27 2007, 01:20 PM~7988211
> *who?
> *


Took me 5 seconds to do a search and find them. :biggrin: 

http://www.motormaxtoy.com/category/29


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 27 2007, 02:26 PM~7988227
> *Took me 5 seconds to do a search and find them.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.motormaxtoy.com/category/29
> *


lol thanks


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 27 2007, 12:07 PM~7987972
> *my caddy melted  i was mad
> before
> 
> ...


make it look like a flipped hopper....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that suks raiders but... looks like its time to make it a lecab :dunno: 

and for the trailers i think i got mine at www.scalelows.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#15 for 2007 ! Another MINIDREAMS INC !


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: Sick as always mini :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn David, that wagon is badass!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i agree clean wagon man :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that wagon looks goooood


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

#3


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work on that truck 
decals look good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

KLEAN s10 man :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GUESS I CAN ADD THIS ONE HERE:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

# 16 for 2007 ! Heres the 70 Impala wagon ! I call this 


HATERS BLUES


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: those both look great :thumbsup:  

damn mini i love the paint/pen work on that wagon :yes: & its a 2 dr


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice pattern and pen nwork
top notch as alaways


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

OOOOOHH! Here's the rest of the pics!

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

well i might as well put this bad boy in. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 27 2007, 12:07 PM~7987972
> *my caddy melted  i was mad
> before
> 
> ...


how that happen...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 1 2007, 02:42 PM~8024529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE BUILDS 408 , LAYIN22S AND OF CORSE MINI GREAT JOB :worship: :worship: ON THE PAINT AND ENGINE DETAIL.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 oh damn that is badd twinn 

KLEAN & KLASSY :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 4 2007, 07:16 PM~8041871
> *:0 oh damn that is badd twinn
> 
> KLEAN & KLASSY  :thumbsup:
> *


x2

VERY nice! :0


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

#4 for me


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

A Poker man HUH!! Nice Monte more pics??


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

in my thread big dee


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 4 2007, 04:14 PM~8040504
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


F*&^KIN NICE, BRO.... 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

here'z da only one dis year, have a couple otherz almost done, dis is my sanford & Son drag racer, gonna put drag wheelz and tirez l8r 2day, IT IZ FINISHED THO!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool shop truck -- but you have to paint that bed man :nicoderm:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 6 2007, 01:14 PM~8053927
> *:thumbsup: cool shop truck  -- but you have to paint that bed man  :nicoderm:
> *


ya i waz either gonna paint it or take da bed off of it, i hav a can of primer round here somewhere, prolly jus gonna paint it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

"gold rush" :biggrin:

























































:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Them wheels are going to fall off Homie !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why do u say that?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 6 2007, 08:01 PM~8055718
> *why do u say that?
> *



Man if you don't know you shouldn't have replied ! :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I WAS JUST GOING TO SAY THAT MINI ...IF YOU GIVE THAT FUCKER GAS THE TIRE'S WILL BLOW RIGHT OFF...  

THE RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD LINK. KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB. :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 6 2007, 05:52 PM~8055671
> *Them    wheels  are  going  to  fall  off    Homie !
> *


waiting on 2 bar spinners!  :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 6 2007, 07:49 PM~8055650
> *"gold rush" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





U KNOW WAT IT IS HOMIE 


LOOKIN GOOOD


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Olds!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^ are those yours???? :scrutinize: it looks like you took them pics at a show or something.......


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 7 2007, 12:31 AM~8057736
> *^^ are those yours????  :scrutinize: it looks like you took them pics at a show or something.......
> *


ya my own show .


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

This is my Second complete build of 2007. I will get photos of my first build later today. 

X-pearmint




















I promise better pictures of this sometime when I finish my new photo box its about two feet long with two lights in it.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn linc looking good man - i really like the gold rims on the fawn/gold paint -just needs some gold foil to set it off :yes: 

and tru505 - gotta see more pics of that 64 :nicoderm: paint looks off the hook  

urjusta - :thumbsup: looks good but yeah need better pics


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 7 2007, 02:21 AM~8057931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like that


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

im workin on the sam caddy rite now


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

#9



























#10


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0  :0 love them both - and im not a big wheel guy -- but man that looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

got the 57 pretty much finshed up


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE GREEN REGAL


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 8 2007, 02:29 PM~8067661
> *got the 57 pretty much finshed up
> 
> [img http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k317/sti...vlife/0blu2.jpg /img]
> ...



That 57 looks pretty cool in that blue, and the decals set it off just right, what paint did you use? and do you have any better(lighter) pics of the roof?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=333766&st=200

the build up is in here - its all duplicolor paint 
metalspecks blue & silver 
and a medium blue from duplicolor 

then the gelpens 


i love your caddy btw :yes: those skulls are awesome


----------



## STREETWERKZ (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, inspires me to head to the hobby shop and build!



...and i havent built anything in over 12 years. some awesome creations. attention to detail is incredible. lets see if i have the patience to finish one. (I have 3 friggan unfinished _REAL_ cars as it is. hahaha!)


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NOT SURE WHAT # BUT HERES ANOTHER:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Monte!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

i like it,... just how i like my girls.............. topless


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

#12 for 07 baby!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin: NIC3 CARZ :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice AeroCoupe wagonguy!

But, where's the side windows? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 16 2007, 09:42 AM~8116285
> * #12 for 07 baby!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:werd:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 23 2007, 07:30 PM~7966057
> *Finished
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice work homie...makes me want to try-n-start building models car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Apr 30 2007, 10:03 PM~7807847
> *ORALE VATO-EVEN THO MY SHIT AINT ALL THAT I WILL STILL GIVE AS MUCH EXPOSURE AS I CAN THIS IS NUMERO UNO FOR ME. CHALE I SUCK :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


homie you have any more pics


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 16 2007, 09:42 AM~8116285
> * #12 for 07 baby!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the #3 and #8 stickers


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 16 2007, 11:28 PM~8119586
> *wheres the #3 and #8 stickers
> *


They were probably on the side windows, which aren't there.






Sorry wagonguy, I couldn't help myself. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: wheres the #3 and #8 stickers :roflmao: 

its a clean build wagon guy :thumbsup: 
.........but that sure looks like a ******* ride :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 16 2007, 11:37 PM~8119633
> *:roflmao:    wheres the #3 and #8 stickers    :roflmao:
> 
> its a clean build wagon guy :thumbsup:
> ...


Mullet Carlo :biggrin: 

Damn it, sorry, I'll shut up now. :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 16 2007, 11:37 PM~8119633
> *:roflmao:    wheres the #3 and #8 stickers    :roflmao:
> 
> its a clean build wagon guy :thumbsup:
> ...



HELL YA its a ******* ride, thats why i would cruise it :biggrin:


and yes pokey, 3 and 8 were on the side windows :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and a case of budwiser on the seat.....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

#2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

#13 this year uffin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

EVERYBODYS LOOKIN GOOD 

HERES # 11 , 12 AND 13 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a quick build

















and another one, another marbled regal


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

to see what it looked like on my new rims(im not keepin them on there, just seein how it looked)


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

its diecast but meh and no i couldnt get that shit off the windows without fucking them up


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 10 2007, 05:08 PM~8277943
> *a quick build
> 
> 
> ...



on this picture, if you look close, you can see faces and shit :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

#1


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE....1 DOWN 20 TO GO. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 10 2007, 06:54 PM~8278610
> *#1
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, that's a BADASS Monte! Nice work!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 10 2007, 08:08 PM~8277943
> *and another one, another marbled regal
> 
> 
> ...


not a regal still has to scoop and so on, but looks good


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 10 2007, 09:47 PM~8278553
> *its diecast but meh and no i couldnt get that shit off the windows without fucking them up
> 
> 
> ...


to get that shit off the windows use finger nail polish remover, itll take it right off


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jun 16 2007, 11:45 PM~8119658
> *Mullet Carlo  :biggrin:
> 
> Damn it, sorry, I'll shut up now.  :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 10 2007, 11:22 PM~8280944
> *to get that shit off the windows use finger nail polish remover, itll take it right off
> *


not my car im not about to wreck the windows


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 10 2007, 06:52 PM~8278584
> *on this picture, if you look close, you can see faces and shit :0
> *


Decal or airbrush? Anway, great job looks killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

rattle can homie


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 11 2007, 03:39 AM~8281841
> *not my car im not about to wreck the windows
> *


It works. Just put some acetone, or nail polish remover, on a Q-Tip, and lightly rub it. If the glass loses it's shine, just dip it in some Future floor polish.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 11 2007, 12:47 PM~8283441
> *It works. Just put some acetone, or nail polish remover, on a Q-Tip, and lightly rub it. If the glass loses it's shine, just dip it in some Future floor polish.
> *


x2, but ive never had the glass lose its shine


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 10 2007, 05:08 PM~8277943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like murals ...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good yall


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 10 2007, 06:37 PM~8278151
> *to see what it looked like on my new rims(im not keepin them on there, just seein how it looked)
> 
> 
> ...


where u get them rims at?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dammit i hate to say this , but i like it .... {let the flaming begin}.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks pretty cool with that paint effect


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

75' EL DORADO...



























O.G (amt) 64' IMPALA...




























96' ASTRO...




















































81' SUBURBAN...





























4 SO FAR....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CLEAN RIDES BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' the Eldo and the 'Burban!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

sweet builds holly - i love that burban :thumbsup:


----------



## DuBBShaK (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice builds DuBBShak!

Welcome to LIL! 

Got anymore?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

#2


----------



## DuBBShaK (Jul 15, 2007)

These models are lookin' hot!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 14 2007, 08:16 PM~8309942
> *Nice builds DuBBShak!
> 
> Welcome to LIL!
> ...



X2, the new guy comes in with one post and knocking it out of the park. :0 :0


----------



## g-bo (Jun 21, 2007)

o wat up dubbshaq u remember me frome myspace


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeahs tatman, that '56 came out CLEAN!!!! :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBBShaK_@Jul 14 2007, 09:00 PM~8309878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro looking damn good welcome to LIL


----------



## DuBBShaK (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice NICE!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2007, 11:41 PM~8310062
> *X2,  the new guy comes in with one post and knocking it out of the park.  :0  :0
> *


and puts them in the right spot without 30 posts asking for rims or w.e.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice builds and welcome


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuBBShaK_@Jul 14 2007, 08:00 PM~8309878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup dawg ... 
welcome, you have some clean ridez....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

#5


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

i like that


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 15 2007, 06:34 PM~8314524
> *#5
> 
> 
> ...


i just started on one today


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

yall check his myspace out :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 10 2007, 02:14 PM~8276733
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>#14 FOR THIS YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

interesting roof on that 59 is it a fairlane roof?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

'59 turned out great wagonguy!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 16 2007, 03:55 AM~8317207
> *interesting roof on that 59 is it a fairlane roof?
> *



its the roof off of the AMT ford XL customizing kit :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM WAGON...THATS A MEAN ASS TUCK...LOL


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 16 2007, 06:57 AM~8317531
> *DAM WAGON...THATS A MEAN ASS TUCK...LOL
> *


No Shit!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#17 For the year is done and in the books ! 


I was going to call this 1 STREET DREAMS but i seen someone else has called that name for their build so i am just goning to call this 


MINT GREED !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol considering my 64 is called street scrapper that mint greed is still killin em..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: another super clean build mini :thumbsup: 
love the color combo & the name is perfect :yes:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 15 2007, 09:39 PM~8315888
> *#14 FOR THIS YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


nice 59 homie...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2007, 10:59 AM~8358946
> *#17    For  the  year  is  done  and  in the  books !
> I  was  going  to  call  this  1  STREET  DREAMS    but  i  seen  someone else  has  called  that  name  for  their  build  so  i  am  just    goning  to    call  this
> MINT  GREED  !
> ...



looks godo david, if i want working on my RC truck so much lately, id be on my 17th LOL :biggrin:

PS< did you get my PM?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

# 18 SO FAR ! 

COPPER HOPPER !











MY GOAL WAS 52 ! 1 A WEEK BUT NO WAY AM I GOING TO MAKE IT ! OH WELL ALWAYS NEXT YEAR RIGHT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I just want to recap what i have finished this year ! As to make it easier for anyone that wants to see and dont want to go throw the topic ! 

MINIDREAMS INC.#1










MINIDREAMS INC.#2










MINIDREAMS INC.#3










MINIDREAMS INC.#4










MINIDREAMS INC.#5










MINIDREAMS INC. #6










MINIDREAMS INC. #7 










MINIDREAMS INC.#8










MINIDREAMS INC. #9










MINIDREAMS INC. #10










MINIDREAMS INC. #11










MINIDREAMS INC. #12










MINIDREAMS INC. #13










MINIDREAMS INC. #14










MINIDREAMS INC. #15










MINIDREAMS INC. #16










MINIDREAMS INC. #17 











WELL I THOUGHT I HAD DONE 18 BUT AFTER LOOKIN BACK IN HERE I ONLY SEE 17 ! SO NOW TO KEEP IT REAL I HAVE POST ALL MY BUILDS IN 2007 TOGETHER ! EASIER TO KEEP COUNT AND EASIER TO FOLLOW ! 

THANKS FOR LOOKIN ! AND REMEMBER IF YOU NOT ADDING NEW BUILDS THEN YOUR NOT BUILDING ENOUGH !


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Dang Mini:

Thats just sick, I been laying around with nothing to do all summer and I'm just shamed by your outstanding work and progress. I think I got three to post up. need a couple more days to get a few final touches done.
I'm almost skeerd to even put em up after all thats been posted up in this thread.

BY EVERY ONE. Props to all.

Miloh.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

PLASTIC WHORE :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 02:24 PM~8459004
> *THANKS  FOR  LOOKIN ! AND  REMEMBER  IF  YOU  NOT  ADDING  NEW  BUILDS  THEN  YOUR  NOT  BUILDING  ENOUGH  !
> *



awesome work homie..... you're one of the great inspirations to build for everyone on here....

i'm buildin a hell of a lot.... just need to start finishing them up....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

AWESOME BUILDS DAVE! :0


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

#6 is prob my fav mini!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

forgot to add my last one.... '61 Ford LWB


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice ride psn8586!


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks man...feels good to hear that! I want to build my way up to your guys' level! i have MANY projects coming along...just need to find my memory card for my camera!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Aug 3 2007, 12:34 AM~8461532
> *Thanks man...feels good to hear that! I want to build my way up to your guys' level! i have MANY projects coming along...just need to find  my memory card for my camera!
> *



i think everyone is forever learning. i like the color on your caddy and it's clean looking!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 10:30 PM~8461505
> *nice ride psn8586!
> *


X2!! Very nice!


----------



## dave_da_chef (May 24, 2007)

1 so far. workin on a 64 impala right now tho.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work Dave da chef. I was wondering if you built models or just liked to look. I see you on all the time but never see any work. 

NICE JOB MAN, Nice color on the body and the trim. Looks killer.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 08:14 PM~8461765
> *nice work Dave da chef.  I was wondering if you built models or just liked to look.  I see you on all the time but never see any work.
> 
> NICE JOB MAN,  Nice color on the body and the trim.  Looks killer.
> *



x-2


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2007, 01:45 AM~8461934
> *x-2
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 2 2007, 09:29 PM~8460230
> *PLASTIC WHORE :0
> *


 :0


----------



## dave_da_chef (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 01:14 AM~8461765
> *nice work Dave da chef.  I was wondering if you built models or just liked to look.  I see you on all the time but never see any work.
> 
> NICE JOB MAN,  Nice color on the body and the trim.  Looks killer.
> *



thanks homie. this is the second color, it was kandy purple with kandy green and silver patterns at first but it came out horrible haha so i repainted it.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

clean caddies


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

double post....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

FINALLY! :uh:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I think this is like #3 or 4.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

goodness!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

#15


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn lonnie, those are some NICE builds, especially that '61!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 7 2007, 11:09 AM~8493493
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn lonnie, this one is CLEEEEAAAAANNNNN!!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks homie workin on about 8 or 9 right now -1 melted64 yesterday


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 01:06 PM~8493467
> *#15
> 
> 
> ...



#15 ! 


Well WHITE 40 ! I dont care what # you just dropped fool this has to be the best 1 you dropped yet ! 


Everything about it is slick ! OH And i looks like you almost added all the parts this time LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 7 2007, 12:59 PM~8493391
> *I think this is like #3 or 4.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good DOC ! Is all the trunk goodies in the kit or did you add some of that ??


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 12:04 PM~8494040
> *#15 !
> Well WHITE 40 !  I  dont  care  what  #    you  just  dropped  fool    this  has  to  be  the  best  1  you  dropped  yet !
> Everything  about  it  is  slick  !  OH  And  i  looks  like  you almost  added all  the  parts  this time  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *



all its missing is mirrors... :biggrin:

and something else (if ya find it, ill give ya a peice of candy :0 )


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 11:17 AM~8493568
> *damn lonnie, this one is CLEEEEAAAAANNNNN!!!!!
> *


thanks man glad you like it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dave_da_chef (May 24, 2007)

yo that is niiiiiiiiiice...


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

wagon guy, is the peice on the exterior or interior??


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 02:06 PM~8494064
> *Looks  really  good  DOC !  Is  all the  trunk  goodies  in  the  kit    or  did  you  add some of  that  ??
> *


thats all part of the kit!! its got 6 regular speakers, 2 reverse speakers, 1 tv, 5 amps, and 2 sets of wheels


----------



## luxurylemans (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2007, 10:59 AM~8358946
> *#17    For  the  year  is  done  and  in the  books !
> I  was  going  to  call  this  1  STREET  DREAMS    but  i  seen  someone else  has  called  that  name  for  their  build  so  i  am  just    goning  to    call  this
> MINT  GREED  !
> ...


This 70 is really nice. I just finished one too. I made fender skirts and everything for it too. I call it "Banana Puddin'" because it is a color that is equal the color of thick delicious banana pudding. I wish I had a digi-cam to post pics.
Anyway that looks SCHWEET and I am inspired... :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Finally finished one!* :uh: 




























Hope you likes!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn thats nice :yessad:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I just realized I already posted this in this thread just a few minutes ago. :uh: 

Damn, I'm such a whore!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats tight poke E man looks real clean!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 05:24 PM~8459004
> *I  just  want  to    recap  what    i  have  finished  this  year  !  As  to  make  it easier  for  anyone  that  wants  to  see  and  dont  want  to  go  throw  the  topic  !
> 
> MINIDREAMS INC.#1
> ...


DAMN MINI YOUR CARS LOOK TIGHT LIKE ALWAYS THAT 64 POST LOOKS NIE ITS DIFFRENT YET CALSSY NOT MANY PEOPLE CAN DO THAT BUT YEAH YOUR CARS LOOKING NICE


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

#3


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Aug 12 2007, 07:11 AM~8533561
> *#3
> 
> 
> ...


 Clean, I like  

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The Caddy looks clean Chris!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: very nice :yes: i love the color, something you dont see on models much :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice '64 BiggDeee!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 12 2007, 03:15 PM~8535388
> *Nice '64 BiggDeee!
> *


X2 Bro!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-3


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i forgot a few strips of tape clearing this one its all good i took them off before anything bad happened i think i broke the modelers block but too early to tell


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good ronin


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 09:46 PM~8581227
> *looks good ronin
> *


x2!

Those Intrigues and the Auroras are really the only modern sedans that I like.

Nice work on that Olds Ronin, I like that paint job!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok i guess i'll add this in here.... sorry shitty camera phone pics and the clouds were out.... but u guys have seen this.... i wetsanded and polished this morning....



















i'll get better pics when i get the camera back...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Cutty bro!

This must be the year of the Oldsmobile. There's been alot of nice Oldsmobile models built this year!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

NICE OLD SKOO.. WHEN THE PINK PANTHER GONNA BE FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lol....its in a group of a lot of cars i'm gonna try to finish by the end of september....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 BETTER GET ON IT IF ITS A GROUP OF CARS..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

welll most i put aside dreaming of chrome..... but i'll just spray them silver and be done already.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 06:07 PM~8584462
> *welll most i put aside dreaming of chrome..... but i'll just spray them silver and be done already.....
> *


YEP, THE REAL CHROME LOOK GOTTA PAY FOR..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

exactly..... i got other things to take care of.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO GET MY CHASIS (WHICH HAS THE FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS AND GRILL ETC) ALL ONE PIECE ON MY CAPRICE CHROMED.. THE 1:64 ONES..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool.... now lets leave this topic out of the whoring....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

BACK TO TOPIC FELLAS..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... i finally added one in here.....




> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 11:33 AM~8584298
> *ok i guess i'll add this in here.... sorry shitty camera phone pics and the clouds were out.... but u guys have seen this.... i wetsanded and polished this morning....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 18 2007, 03:00 PM~8584426
> *Nice Cutty bro!
> 
> This must be the year of the Oldsmobile. There's been alot of nice Oldsmobile models built this year!
> *


yeah i got a few impalas are fucking boring i at one point had 7 64s, 4 58s, 2 59s, 1 60,3 61s, 1 62,1 67 and 1 70. got rid of most to clear up the shelf


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

not a lowrider but its done


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Sweet BMW!

What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 18 2007, 05:56 PM~8585158
> *Sweet BMW!
> 
> What kind of wheels are those?
> *


the wheels are off a Alfa romeo racecar the lips i casted and painted with testors metalizers


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work ronin....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

my girlfriends this was her first bmf and stripe job


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERES THE ONES I GOT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

clean bro.... got more pics of the 41?


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAM THIS COMPUTER IS KIKIN MY ASS. SORRY HERES THE REST.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i like the green truck


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i think i only got one in here


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 07:52 PM~8591677
> *i think i only got one in here
> *


x2

I suck!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I  just  want  to    recap  what    i  have  finished  this  year  !  As  to  make  it easier  for  anyone  that  wants  to  see  and  dont  want  to  go  throw  the  topic  !  

MINIDREAMS INC.#1










MINIDREAMS INC.#2










MINIDREAMS INC.#3










MINIDREAMS INC.#4










MINIDREAMS INC.#5










MINIDREAMS INC. #6










MINIDREAMS INC. #7 










MINIDREAMS INC.#8










MINIDREAMS INC. #9










MINIDREAMS INC. #10










MINIDREAMS INC. #11










MINIDREAMS INC. #12










MINIDREAMS INC. #13










MINIDREAMS INC. #14










MINIDREAMS INC. #15










MINIDREAMS INC. #16










MINIDREAMS INC.  #17 










MINIDREAMS INC. #18 










MINIDREAMS INC. #19










THANKS FOR LOOKIN ! AND REMEMBER IF YOU NOT ADDING NEW BUILDS THEN YOUR NOT BUILDING ENOUGH !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

what kind of car is that red one mini its fucken tight


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 1 2007, 12:57 AM~8690601
> *what kind of car is that red one mini its fucken tight
> *



If you talkin about the last 1 its a 66 Merc Parklane ! its an AMT kit ! The car is green on the box !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2007, 11:01 PM~8690620
> *If  you  talkin  about the  last  1  its  a  66  Merc  Parklane  ! its  an  AMT  kit  !    The  car  is  green  on the  box !
> *


thanks man i wonder if those are rare to come by as in the real ones ??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I  just  want  to    recap  what    i  have  finished  this  year  !  As  to  make  it easier  for  anyone  that  wants  to  see  and  dont  want  to  go  throw  the  topic  !  

MINIDREAMS INC.#1










MINIDREAMS INC.#2










MINIDREAMS INC.#3










MINIDREAMS INC.#4










MINIDREAMS INC.#5










MINIDREAMS INC. #6










MINIDREAMS INC. #7 










MINIDREAMS INC.#8










MINIDREAMS INC. #9










MINIDREAMS INC. #10










MINIDREAMS INC. #11










MINIDREAMS INC. #12










MINIDREAMS INC. #13










MINIDREAMS INC. #14










MINIDREAMS INC. #15










MINIDREAMS INC. #16










MINIDREAMS INC.  #17 










MINIDREAMS INC. #18 










MINIDREAMS INC. #19










MINIDREAMS INC. #20 










THANKS FOR LOOKIN ! AND REMEMBER IF YOU NOT ADDING NEW BUILDS THEN YOUR NOT BUILDING ENOUGH !
[/quote]


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

YOU FORGOT ONE ...WHERES thew 69 you got from me ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 1 2007, 02:33 PM~8692460
> *YOU FORGOT ONE ...WHERES  thew 69 you got from me ?
> *



I built that last year FAT BOY ! These are what i got done in 2007 so far ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2007, 12:36 PM~8692473
> *I  built  that  last  year    FAT  BOY  !  These  are  what  i  got  done  in  2007  so  far  !  :biggrin:
> *


well shit .... i thought it was 2007..... dammit you busy bee


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES I THINK # 14


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

#1








#2









and im workin on #3

soon as thats done i have to knock out 2 more and with a better pace


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

#3 or 4.cant remember right now


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 07:52 PM~8591677
> *i think i only got one in here
> *


MAKE THAT 2 NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Bodine:

I dig the Hummer, only thing I see is the seats. I always glue mine together and use CA to fill the seams and work em down with an emeory board. then Prime and Paint. Just looks more realistic. Hope you take this as constructive I'm not dogging.

Miloh.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Sep 3 2007, 10:29 PM~8708626
> *Hey Bodine:
> 
> I dig the Hummer, only thing I see is the seats. I always glue mine together and use CA to fill the seams and work em down with an emeory board. then Prime and Paint. Just looks more realistic. Hope you take this as constructive I'm not dogging.
> ...


  thanks ill try that on the next one


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my latest 


























i grabbed my vert cause i thought -- its like oldschool & new school 
:cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

#18 for this year!!!!!!!


----------



## luxurylemans (May 11, 2007)

I can FINALLY contribute some pics of my builds of 2007. Here are some pics to let you see what I have done.

Here is my 65 Pontiac...

Hosted on Fotki

And here is my General Lee #1...


Hosted on Fotki Not a lowrider, but one of my favorite car characters of all-time.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

#'s 6 ,7 & 8
:biggrin: 
Charger
















Caddy
















Monte


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 16 2007, 12:07 PM~8801747
> *outside pics  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE CADDIES LOW AND ELRAFA


#15


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

pancho1969 super nice cadi/elky combo :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey pancho that cadimino looks sicccccccccccccccckkkkk homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




now that's  :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Pancho that Elco is sick ass hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERYVERY NICE ELCADDY ..........CADDAMINO


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

heres a couple of mine, their not very detailed but they are finished so i minaswell post them up.

61









62









63









pimpin ratrod


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2007, 02:29 PM~8692443
> *I   just  want  to    recap   what    i  have  finished   this   year  !   As  to  make  it easier   for  anyone  that   wants  to  see   and  dont  want   to   go   throw  the   topic  !
> 
> MINIDREAMS INC.#1
> ...


Bump my builds to add # 21 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINIDREAMS INC. #21


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 17 2007, 03:32 PM~8811096
> *NICE CADDIES LOW AND ELRAFA
> #15
> 
> ...


 :0 
*"ELCOLAC"* :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

#4









Lets hope #5 and 6 will also come this year 

Chris


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

heres my number 1....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

mademans #1 for2007

67 "panty raid"
  

#2 "casholla"


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Here are some new ones that i hadn't posted yeat.

#4








#5








#6








#7


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice cars


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 26 2007, 11:54 PM~7099941
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...



lol tech deck


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 23 2007, 07:11 PM~8854968
> *heres my number 1....
> 
> 
> ...


 where did you get that shop in the background???


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey homie's got another one done, just in time
for my trip to Mexico.........Im not keeping this one
im gonna take it as a gift for my grandfather, he loves fords..

The paint i did it to resemble my F150, Black/Smoke poly 
stripe on the side...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I  just  want  to    recap  what    i  have  finished  this  year  !  As  to  make  it easier  for  anyone  that  wants  to  see  and  dont  want  to  go  throw  the  topic  !  

MINIDREAMS INC.#1










MINIDREAMS INC.#2










MINIDREAMS INC.#3










MINIDREAMS INC.#4










MINIDREAMS INC.#5










MINIDREAMS INC. #6










MINIDREAMS INC. #7 










MINIDREAMS INC.#8










MINIDREAMS INC. #9










MINIDREAMS INC. #10










MINIDREAMS INC. #11










MINIDREAMS INC. #12










MINIDREAMS INC. #13










MINIDREAMS INC. #14










MINIDREAMS INC. #15










MINIDREAMS INC. #16










MINIDREAMS INC.  #17 










MINIDREAMS INC. #18 










MINIDREAMS INC. #19










MINIDREAMS INC.  #20


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINIDREAMS INC. #21










MINIDREAMS INC. #22


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

I just want to recap what i have finished this year ! As to make it easier for anyone that wants to see and dont want to go throw the topic ! 


F'in Show Off.........lol


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *QUOTE(southside groovin @ Sep 23 2007, 07:11 PM) *
> heres my number 1....
> 
> user posted image
> ...


my #2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice 32 !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 13 2007, 10:40 AM~8992403
> *my #2
> 
> 
> ...



i really like the look of that, just a simple red hotrod.... :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice builds guys.i look forward to see some these in person.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i can put down a few for this year....
cadzilla--finally done, for now..









































90's hilux with supra induced engine bay


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

box stock RX-7 (minus the wheels)

















































as well as my 64 1/2 mustang custom
click to enlarge


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice mini


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is number 9 for the year 
my 59 for the Traditional Build off I call it  "Lemon Dropped"

























































[/quote]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

LAFFY TAFFY YELLOW!I LIKKE THAT!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well dammit I actually finished something. 65 chevelle, painted in 1970's era autumn maple but came out lighter than it should have. Wheels are from the 62 impala slipped into some pegasus aluminum sleeves. Mostly built box stock but as a mean street cruiser that I wouldn't mind having. Unfortunately its pouring down rain right now but I'll get some outdoor pics this weekend.
Big Phil


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

looks good


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 19 2007, 01:39 PM~9040318
> *looks good
> *


X2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks clean homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 02:00 PM~9040839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this 1  

like the old school laces :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Really nice cars everyone......


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

number 9 

This is my traditional build off entry...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good aztek :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bad ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 LOOKIN GOOD DOC :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 throw a colts horse shoe on the trunk lid :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 30 2007, 09:59 PM~9118949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that iroc is tight.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

looks killer bro!!!!!!!!!!




> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 30 2007, 02:44 AM~9112539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, doc that ride is tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! here's what i just finished!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

All bad ass rides......
Just makes me wanna better my skills.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

number 10 i believe.......


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice. luv da shows :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I Can Finally Add Something!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

tatman, thats one sick ass 63 galaxie...i only wish my dad would do that to his 1:1 version.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

27 days and less than 1 hour to go ..


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Tat there all bitchin man! Great work!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well i guess i should put these 3 in here, im a slow builder :biggrin: first car i call it (money over bitches) 


















second car(explicit content)








































































third car (seduction)


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 30 2007, 04:44 AM~9112539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: All look good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I  just  want  to    recap  what    i  have  finished  this  year  !  As  to  make  it easier  for  anyone  that  wants  to  see  and  dont  want  to  go  throw  the  topic  !  

MINIDREAMS INC.#1










MINIDREAMS INC.#2










MINIDREAMS INC.#3










MINIDREAMS INC.#4










MINIDREAMS INC.#5










MINIDREAMS INC. #6










MINIDREAMS INC. #7 










MINIDREAMS INC.#8










MINIDREAMS INC. #9










MINIDREAMS INC. #10










MINIDREAMS INC. #11










MINIDREAMS INC. #12










MINIDREAMS INC. #13










MINIDREAMS INC. #14










MINIDREAMS INC. #15










MINIDREAMS INC. #16










MINIDREAMS INC.  #17 










MINIDREAMS INC. #18 










MINIDREAMS INC. #19










MINIDREAMS INC.  #20


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINIDREAMS INC. #21










MINIDREAMS INC. #22











Want to add a few more i got done this week ! 

MINIDREAMS INC. #23 










MINIDREAMS INC. # 24


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn, dude is building these things in his sleep. They all look nice though.

my favs are #11, #15, #22


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think i finished more this year than any other year lol...maybe number 6?

'64 Merc Kruiser










































i think a number 5? or hell i can't remember which i finished first...


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2007, 03:18 AM~9402883
> *MINIDREAMS INC. #6
> 
> 
> ...



.....for sale ? lol

damn thats nice.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 5 2007, 01:44 AM~9377446
> * second car(explicit content)
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass man. howd you do the etching on the windows??


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, Looking Good....

Not hard for me to recap for this year...

#1








#2








#3








#4









Hope to get at least 2 more done this year....almost out of time....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

#22 FOR SALE MINI????? LOVE THAT FUCKER!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 9 2007, 01:35 AM~9408445
> *#22 FOR SALE MINI????? LOVE THAT FUCKER!!
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

my third and final for 07. see you guys in the 08


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice oldskool ride holmez :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 25 2007, 09:56 PM~9531050
> *nice oldskool ride holmez :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

BUMP
for a great year in modeling!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

^^x2^^


I had a great year in modeling ! I also enjoyed watching a few members grow in the hobby and was sad to see some builders disappear !


I hope 08 is a year of new and stronger numbers in modeling !


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sikk rides homies.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2008, 01:45 PM~9580821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of My Favs..... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean rides homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

007 is over........................lets see the topic for 008 builds. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well fellas i spent the last 2 hours recaping this topic ! I look at every page and counted up the builders and the models built ! 

*I AM TIRED ! *

MAYBE TOMMROW !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2008, 11:17 PM~9585000
> *Well  fellas  i  spent the  last  2 hours  recaping this  topic  !  I  look  at  every  page  and  counted  up    the  builders  and  the  models  built  !
> 
> I AM  TIRED  !
> ...




get a life. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 12:27 AM~9585057
> *get a life.    :biggrin:
> *



FOOL MODELING IS MY LIFE ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2008, 11:30 PM~9585077
> *FOOL    MODELING  IS  MY  LIFE !  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


you can count on one hand my 007 builds.   between moving and shit, I didn't get much done. 008, be ready tho. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 12:31 AM~9585085
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> you can count on one hand my 007 builds.          between moving and shit,  I didn't get much done.    008,    be ready tho.    :cheesy:
> *



*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN !*



HELL BETWEEN ME AND ZACH 08 YOU SHOULD BE KILLEN IT ! YOU GOT ALOT OF NICE STUFF COMING OUT !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2008, 11:36 PM~9585113
> *PICS  OR  IT  DIDNT HAPPEN !</span>
> HELL  BETWEEN  ME  AND  ZACH and MARINATE <span style=\'color:blue\'>and yourself  08    YOU  SHOULD  BE  KILLEN  IT  !  YOU  GOT  ALOT  OF  NICE  STUFF    COMING  OUT  !
> *




and you know this..................man. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2008, 11:36 PM~9585113
> *PICS  OR  IT  DIDNT HAPPEN !
> HELL  BETWEEN  ME  AND  ZACH  08    YOU  SHOULD  BE  KILLEN  IT  !  YOU  GOT  ALOT  OF  NICE  STUFF    COMING  OUT  !
> *


i finished 2 this year (my first year back into modeling after a 5 or so year break) so not too bad I guess. but im gonna bust out for 08!! just started on a wicked chassis!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

after looking this topic over. There are 2 (that I can think of) that didn't get posted in here. 
SEXY1 

















phantom


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great lookin' rides guys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 8 2007, 12:43 PM~9404412
> *
> 
> 
> *


 aye where you gettin these decals from


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

my first lowrider build ever itz ok i didn't use even know how to foil or make stances yet the interior is Hugo boss shirt sleeve lol its gone now my pitt ate it dam crazy doggss


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

not bad....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

time for an 08 finished builds now


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 2 2008, 01:04 PM~9586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that. any more pics?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my recap :cheesy: ive been gone for the last part of 07 but will be returning in 08 :thumbsup:


























































































































well it went something like that 
i have a couple more just no pics yet 

cant wait to get 08 crackin :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you've been a big inspiration to me with those builds homie  




> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 4 2008, 09:03 PM~9611675
> *here is my recap  :cheesy:  ive been gone for the last part of 07 but will be returning in 08 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice rides everyone :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 5 2008, 12:11 AM~9611736
> *Nice rides everyone  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

Pokey 46
Minidreams Inc. 42
stilldownivlife 39
drnitrus 28
wagonguy 20
ElRafa 19
tyhodge07 17
Ronin 17
LowandBeyond 16
MKD904 16
regalistic 15
twinn 14
rollinoldskoo 14
CNDYBLU66SS 13
modeltech 13
aztek_warrior 13
pancho1969 12
sbcin1966newport 12
BiggC 12
BODINE 11
MARINATE 10
ElMonte74' 10
Project59 9
408models 9
holly.hoodlum 8
1ofaknd 8
vengence 8
mitchapalooza65 7
vinman2 7
BiggDeee 7
rodburner1974 7
THEREGAL 6
drasticbean 6
Models IV Life 6
Linc 6
caprice on dz 6
jevries 6
sinister 5
DOPE-SCALEMODELS 5
Blue s10 5
Firefly 5
65lorider 5
Reverend Hearse 5
Mr Biggs 5
Sleepy2368 5
bluesonoma 5
kustombuilder 5
tatman 4
SlammdSonoma 4
lonnie 4
PIGEON 4
zfelix 4
southside groovin 4
raystrey 4
BONAFIDE_G 4
RAIDERSEQUAL 4
shrekinacutty 4
dave_da_chef 3
bigdogg323 3
S-10sForever 3
kdogg213 3
Miloh 3
1badassMALIBU 3
ibuildweniblazeum 3
TRU505RYDA 3
DuBBShaK 3
mademan 3
layn22sonframe 3
chrisijzerman 3
psn8586 3
betoscustoms 3
TwistedDreamz87 3
hawkeye1777 2
Sin7 2
red69chevy 2
sponserdsk8ter 2
GriM 2
8-Ball 2
[email protected] 2
KingSuper 2
SHAMROCK 2
las_crucez 2
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 2
bmfjeezy 2
luxurylemans 2
cruzinlow 2
swanginbows 2
Silentdawg 2
King Of Rimz 2
diorwamp 2
madmonte81 2
81cutty 1
BRAVO 1
Tilburglowridaz 1
MaZeRaT 1
STREETWERKZ 1
modelsbyroni 1
lowridermodels 1
skysthelimit 1
PrEsiDenTiaL__99 1
Chromecop 1
radicalplastic09 1
westempire 1
spikekid999 1
LILHOBBZ805 1
ice64berg 1
low4oshow 1
IBLDMYOWN 1
87burb 1
OJ Hydraulics 1
DA_SQUID 1
hoodstar 1
Kreator 1
RAY_512 1
Chrisguthro 1
3WheelinFleetwood 1
NorCalLux 1
Stickz 1
stillTIPPINon3 1
Lownslow302 1
Supaf|y in the Ky 1
STR8T RIDER 1
locotoys 1
Chicago-n 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
robocon 1
95imp 1
B1gB0dYr0LLin 1
Black 78 MC 1
urjustamemory 1
CADILLACJON 1
g-bo 1
Tip Slow 1
Waco 1


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

whats up with the big list? :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats how manny people posted ther rides


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you have way too much time on your hands!
:biggrin:


----------

